# Kimpex Bercomac inherited, now what?



## 218NoMinnie (Aug 29, 2020)

First post, sorry about the naive questions... I have a 48" Kimpex ATV snowblower (see attached pictures) that I want to mate up with a Can Am Outlander 6x6. I just got the blower last weekend and have been scouring the internet for information on this beast. I cannot for the life of me figure out how the back of the blower subframe connects to my wheeler, or where the chains attach to the front. Knowing that I will need to lengthen the subframe to get it to work with the 6x6 I would appreciate any owners chiming in. I assume the blower attaches to the back of the ATV and is the "pivot" point, where the winch/lever lifts the blower up. Does the subframe ride "flush" with the skid plates on the bottom of the ATV. If anyone has any pics of the subframe and their install it would be much appreciated. Better yet, if anyone knows of any resources that would help a ton. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I only know of one person that ever tried a tractor mounted snowblower ... he quickly got rid of it and went with a walk behind.

Curious to see how this connects and operates.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

OK here we go;

Why did they get rid of it??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Is the motor usable/running?

First; I hope you have a front winch, IF NOT YOU NEED ONE if it is at all possible to mount one on your 6 by 6 otherwise you have lots of scrap metal. Your going to lose a lot of ground clearance too!!!!

Second; the caster wheels stay on the ground all the time, the only thing that is elevated is the snowblower itself by using the chains. 

Third, you will end up ordering a complete mounting kit for your "SPECIFIC" 6 wheeler unless you have money to hire a welding shop to build a complete rear mount assembly.

Fourth the skid plates will need to come off to mount the lower frame as you need to be able to the lower frame arms to either the rear axle due to the snowblower frame rising on the caster wheels at all times.

SO since you have an early Kimpex 2 stage snow blower you have your work cut out for you as you will have to pour money into it meaning:

1. winch
a. wiring for winch
b. lights-A light bar is preferable as you have a very short snow discharge chute-excessive snow spray interfering with your line of sight vision 
2 complete underbelly mounting frame for your 6 by 6
3. removal of the skid plates
4. installation of axle frame mounting pieces

Sorry to give you all the bad news but you have a lot of work to do and need to spend money. 
Candidly "IF" the motor is shot I would just scrap it.


----------



## 218NoMinnie (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info! It runs great, it still has the original paint on the augers. So it sounds like it will much easier to get a mounting bracket for a quad. It is so odd that the "manual" does not show how the rear of the blower attaches to the ATV. I assume the ATV-specific bracket bolts to the frame of the ATV and the bracket and blower subframe mate up? I guess I will call Kimpex Bercomac on Monday. Still perplexed that I cannot find any install pics on the internet. Thanks again!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the rear uses the trailer hitch to help hold the rear of the mount adjustable rear mount bar 






Bercomac







us.bercomac.com


----------



## todddejong (Feb 19, 2021)

218NoMinnie said:


> Thanks for the info! It runs great, it still has the original paint on the augers. So it sounds like it will much easier to get a mounting bracket for a quad. It is so odd that the "manual" does not show how the rear of the blower attaches to the ATV. I assume the ATV-specific bracket bolts to the frame of the ATV and the bracket and blower subframe mate up? I guess I will call Kimpex Bercomac on Monday. Still perplexed that I cannot find any install pics on the internet. Thanks again!
> 
> I extended the mounting angle iron to the 4 wheeler hitch. Just ran a long bolt thru a 2 by 6 made to fit the angle iron. Have used it 5 seasons now.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you coat everything that contacts snow with 3 or four coats of Fluid film 
letting it dry between coats you will double your casting distance.


----------

